# First tren cycle



## Armenian (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello again,

I just finished my first test e only cycle 600/wk for 13 weeks and am pct right now, however as I'm thinking ahead to summer and recomp I thought I could use advise.

I am 5'7 185 14%bf 

50mg tren a ed
50mg test p Ed 
100mg mast p Eod 
All weeks 1-8 

My questions are of course with pinning I know you can go eod with twice the dosage but I've heard negative things with the sides.

Also I was wondering to reduce pin, would it be advisable to run oral n test e and then introduce tren week 6 while cutting oral week 4? If I did this I would also use mast e instead. 

Pct on hand 
Hcg, clomid, tamoxifen, letro

Thanks!


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 17, 2015)

You're not ready for tren after 1 cycle


----------



## Armenian (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 17, 2015)

If I came off as a dick, not my intentions by any means. Just looking out for the health aspect of it all. Honestly I don't speak for all members, but as for myself I ran test only a few times, them stepped up to deca/test/ and an oral a few times over the course of a few years then I finally took the plunge for the tren. You're gonna do what you want, just make sure you have every aspect covered down to the T.


----------



## Armenian (Jan 17, 2015)

I appreciate that, any reasons why you "waited" to use tren?


----------



## grind4it (Jan 17, 2015)

14%? bro, based on your avi, your a lot less than 14% lol, jk......aw seriously though Infantry is right, tren ain't no joke.  might be a good idea to hold off.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 17, 2015)

Armenian said:


> I appreciate that, any reasons why you "waited" to use tren?



Tren is one of if not the harshest AAS compounds. Most who wait do so to learn how their body reacts to exogenous hormones starting with Test only (perhaps multiple cycles of Test only), then a milder compound (Deca will still shut you down hard but the sides from Deca are less severe in most than Tren, same for Mast) and then ultimately a stack of multiple compounds such as what you're describing.

I won't tell you to not do it, I'll just point out what you already know and what's been stated in this thread: do the research, be prepared and have an exfil plan.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## Armenian (Jan 17, 2015)

I understand it's not a joke but I'm coming from goals in mind to my knowledge this is one of the best compounds for the goal.  I could maybe start at 25mg to get a feel.  I don't want to waste time and money on compounds that are not aimed specifically to recomp.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 17, 2015)

if you insist on doing it; your doses and pin schedule are fine. I don't really understand why you have the mast so high.

if you want to reduce the amount of times you pin go Eod and double the dose. 

what is your goal? if it's going from 14% to a body like your avi...that ain't gonna happen (no disrespect). this is a long game brother, most of us have been in for years. try not to fukk yourself up.

What's your PCT for your next cycle look like and how long are you going to wait after your current pct?

also, are you running caber, ai, hcg....what else you got in this stack?


----------



## snake (Jan 18, 2015)

Hay my man!

Infantry87 is on point. Maybe I'm reading into this a little too much so if I'm wrong, I'll apologize now. This just smells like a young 20 something that wants it all and wants it now. 

Think about it this way; build your cycles just as you build your body. Start with the basics Squat and bench, that's your Test. Then add more reps and sets to your squats and bench, that's more Test. Then add one assistance exercises as you go, that's your other AAS.

What would you expect from a beginner who started a lifting program that required 2 1/2 hr. in the gym 5 days a week? Injury or burn out, either way, he's not doing it a year from now. Pace yourself my friend for there will always be another cycle.

I do wish you the best in your search!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2015)

Armenian said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I just finished my first test e only cycle 600/wk for 13 weeks and am pct right now, however as I'm thinking ahead to summer and recomp I thought I could use advise.
> 
> ...


Just do 100mg monday Wednesday Friday of each.  Running lower doses of it like that shouldn't produce terrible sides. Expect some trensomnia  trensweats trendigestion. So to be better prepared take prilosec and melatonin. For the sweats... tough it out.

We typically suggest people add one compound to each cycle. You are adding two tren and mast.

So i suggest you add either tren or mast. You could do a longer cycle that will take you thru late spring and summer of test and mast. Keep a tight diet and lean up. Then keep running that mast thru the summer to stay hard.

I would be remiss in saying "getting lean for summer" is lame. Go find a physique or BB show and get lean for that instead


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 18, 2015)

If you're going to run tren, at least you are starting with a short esther.  Tren sides can catch you off guard and some people can't handle it.  Get ready for waking up to soaked bed sheets,  off colored urine, and some insane, off the wall dreams.  Tren cough is a very real thing, and the first time it happens to you, you are going to think you are dying.  Enjoy.  

Not trying to discourage you, it's one of my favorite things.  Just giving you a heads up!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2015)

I ran tren E my first time ..Im still alive


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 18, 2015)

Armenian said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I just finished my first test e only cycle 600/wk for 13 weeks and am pct right now, however as I'm thinking ahead to summer and recomp I thought I could use advise.
> 
> ...



*KISS!*

12 weeks
Tren E @ 400mg/wk
Test E @ 600mg/wk

Then PCT.

*Pin ONCE A WEEK WITH THIS!*

Solved all your problems. Stay simple; ridiculous amounts/set-up in your first post.

No orals. 
No masteron.
2 compounds, 1 pin a week, 12 weeks.

Then PCT.

*Understand?*


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> *KISS!*
> 
> 12 weeks
> Tren E @ 400mg/wk
> ...



man u love this kiss shit lol


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 18, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> I ran tren E my first time ..Im still alive



Privyet, muy droog. Yo soglasen S vami, vy.

I've ONLY done Tren E and tren base.

No cough, etc-I plan to neve use tren ace.

Tren ace=a waste of $ since tren base is available. 

2 pins a week for tren base. That's it for me and its magic.

*I strongly believe that pinning ED or EOD is a WASTE and does NOTHING to help hormone levels.*


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 18, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Privyet, muy droog. Yo soglasen S vami, vy.
> 
> I've ONLY done Tren E and tren base.
> 
> ...



Curious on this subject hulk. Is this from personal experience?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 18, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> man u love this kiss shit lol



-Brother to brother talk right now-

Bundy.

*APPLY K.I.S.S. TO YOUR LIFE!!*

I have been through what you are going through. I have gone through worse and got blood on my hands.

My life was exponentially better once I applied KISS to everything. Ask PoB just how great I am now and how horribly life-crippling the things I've gone through were.

Do actions the simplest method possible. 

This will give you more healthy living and more money and more results (if you were to keep kiss toward AAS cycles).

Hope you listen muy droog. I care and hope for the best for you.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 18, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> Curious on this subject hulk. Is this from personal experience?



I'm going to make a thread on this here in just a minute so we ALL can have a fun discussioon.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2015)

I still don't agree on the tren base twice per week lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2015)

your the only guy i know who thinks pinning tne or tren base once a week is the way to go...I think your dead wrong on this and giving very bad info...If u wanna go ahead and do this nonsense go for it but dont give new guys this horrible idea..Im saying new guys because any vet or experienced user will know this is completely wrong


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2015)

if u wanna pin tne once a week to give your workout alittle more kick thats cool.to run a cycle using tne or tren base once a week is total horse shit


----------



## bitterStrength (Jan 19, 2015)

I just got off my first tren cycle at 300-500mg a week. I ran it for 10 weeks. It completely  shut me down so I'm having a hard recovery.  I should have used HCG during the cycle and I recommend you do as well. I would have also used aromisin instead of aremidex. The biggest thing is get your blood work done Before you start your cycle so you have base line Numbers. 
 The truth is that Tren is an amazing steriod. But if your not 100% dedicated and I mean 100% to a good diet, then it's not worth it.  Just be smart and do your homework. It's not a miracle drug


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2015)

bitterStrength said:


> I just got off my first tren cycle at 300-500mg a week. I ran it for 10 weeks. It completely  shut me down so I'm having a hard recovery.  I should have used HCG during the cycle and I recommend you do as well. I would have also used aromisin instead of aremidex. The biggest thing is get your blood work done Before you start your cycle so you have base line Numbers.
> The truth is that Tren is an amazing steriod. But if your not 100% dedicated and I mean 100% to a good diet, then it's not worth it.  Just be smart and do your homework. It's not a miracle drug



good post man..


----------



## Armenian (Jan 19, 2015)

snake said:


> Hay my man!
> 
> Infantry87 is on point. Maybe I'm reading into this a little too much so if I'm wrong, I'll apologize now. This just smells like a young 20 something that wants it all and wants it now.
> 
> ...



This post makes a lot of sense to me thank you snake.

From what I gathered with AAS I looked into is that yes, tren is not a miracle drug, but it seems to go hand in hand with the goals in mind.  When I ran test e at 600mg/wk and had diet on point and everything I went up to 192lbs from my 178 start line, but there were times I felt like a balloon and now on PCT as I got rid of more water all the lines, shadows, etc come back and thats really what I want heading into spring/summer (sorry for being cliche).

If I ran Test E and Mast E would I be wasting money and time if tren can do a better job?


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 19, 2015)

Armenian said:


> This post makes a lot of sense to me thank you snake.
> 
> From what I gathered with AAS I looked into is that yes, tren is not a miracle drug, but it seems to go hand in hand with the goals in mind.  When I ran test e at 600mg/wk and had diet on point and everything I went up to 192lbs from my 178 start line, but there were times I felt like a balloon and now on PCT as I got rid of more water all the lines, shadows, etc come back and thats really what I want heading into spring/summer (sorry for being cliche).
> 
> If I ran Test E and Mast E would I be wasting money and time if tren can do a better job?



I'm diving into my third cycle and was debating on taking tren, but I reconsidered and will be stacking mast with NPP.. I think tren takes some time to mentally prepare for if you haven't completely figured out how you react to certain compounds. 

Just do your research and listen to what the Vets have to say.

-GS


----------



## Armenian (Jan 19, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I'm diving into my third cycle and was debating on taking tren, but I reconsidered and will be stacking mast with NPP.. I think tren takes some time to mentally prepare for if you haven't completely figured out how you react to certain compounds.
> 
> Just do your research and listen to what the Vets have to say.
> 
> -GS



I am by no means arrogant or at least hope I'm not, what would be your recommendations then from some experience members on a summer stack that doesn't include tren? and how effective is it? I've looked around and everything points me in the direction of tren test p and mast


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 19, 2015)

Well for myself, the only nor-19 I have experienced with is NPP (Nandrolone). I'm going to do this again, but cut using TPP, Masteron, and Winstrol. NPP has similar effects as tren, but not nearly as intense. I noticed extreme intensity in the gym, sweats at any given time, and sleep wasn't disturbed much. Tren is much more extreme. 

Winstrol and Masteron have been said to give a similar dry and striated look to muscles, that of tren, but doesnt give the fullness... or compare in strength gains. Im looking for a mild cutting cycle and this is what I have gathered.

-GS


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 19, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I'm diving into my third cycle and was debating on taking tren, but I reconsidered and will be stacking mast with NPP.. I think tren takes some time to mentally prepare for if you haven't completely figured out how you react to certain compounds.
> 
> Just do your research and listen to what the Vets have to say.
> -GS



Honestly brothers tren can be harsh, BUT it depends on how to react to certain compounds. For me I can say I respond very well to 19nors. I've never had severe anger, or weird dreams. I've had night sweats due to carbs PWO after dinner because I hit the gym late. Trensomnia? Yes but when I ran the acetate version. It's all about how your body responds. All you can do is run the short ester so if something goes bad, then you can get rid of it ASAP.


----------



## Armenian (Jan 20, 2015)

I have 3g of tren a sitting in my closet which is why i was itchin to use it.  So you think npp and masteron would be a better idea before i take on tren?


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 20, 2015)

Armenian said:


> I have 3g of tren a sitting in my closet which is why i was itchin to use it.  So you think npp and masteron would be a better idea before i take on tren?



That's what the feedback I've received has been leaning towards. Ive never stacked masteron with winstrol, so I'm giving it a shot. Plus, I dont want to shoot tren yet... I'm a college student so I'd like to take it when I'm on break or something so I don't rage at my professors lol.


----------



## shenky (Jan 20, 2015)

i dont see the issue with running tren A as a second cycle. He can always cut it short.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 20, 2015)

No way should you run tren...you should send all 3grams to me for proper disposal! 

Have fun with it.  Just don't try the once a week method.  If it's acetate.  EOD is good.  Actually, something like every 36 hours is better, but eod works fine.  When your levels start fluctuating during cycle, all of the bad sides will be worse.  Trust me on that one.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 20, 2015)

100 of each EOD will be fine.  that is one of the best cycles i've ever run personally.  Not sure you'll get a lot in only 8 weeks though, i'd extend it to 12 and run a good PCT after.


----------



## Captian Joniathis (Jan 21, 2015)

I know guys that have ran tren every cycle including there first cycle
My second cycle I ran tren at 50 mg a day no issues bumped up to 75 a day great results
Currently my third cycle running 100 mg a day no issues 
Kinda wires me sleep can at times be issues but there's drugs for that
I wouldn't use this online forum as a means to tamper with your goals my friend majority of these guys have it impacted in there heads that they know it all and in reality everybody's body is different and reacts differently
Only way to find out is take the risk you already took cycling and see how you do and go from there using best personal judgement on what makes you happy or else you'll never know what your capable of


----------



## Armenian (Jan 21, 2015)

DarksideSix said:


> 100 of each EOD will be fine.  that is one of the best cycles i've ever run personally.  Not sure you'll get a lot in only 8 weeks though, i'd extend it to 12 and run a good PCT after.



Week 1-12 test p 100 m/w/fri
Week 1-12 tren 50 ed
Week 1-12 Mast E 200 M/Fri

Week 1-12 Aromasin 6.75-12.5mg ed

Week 4-10 500iu hcg sun/wed

Week 11: 250 IUs twice that week

Week 12: 250 IUs EOD hcg

Week 13: 500 IUs EOD hcg

Caber on hand throughout cycle 





7 days after last pin begin pct

100/100/50/50 clomid

40/40/20/20 nolva

Thoughts?


----------



## powermaster (Feb 3, 2015)

My concern is going from one compound to three compounds. Apparently you did good on test only. Now.you are adding two more compounds too the mix so if you have sides how will you tell which one it is. Tren or mast??? Hummm. Just my Thoughts.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 3, 2015)

I did test e 600 and tren e 400 on my 4th cycle.  I hated it.  Diet was off, but the main reason I hated it was the sweats.  All day, all night, sweating nonstop.  I would sweat when it's cold outside, sweat when I was sitting, sweat when I was shitting, non stop sweats.  PCT didn't seem too bad for me though.  It certainly isn't a miracle drug, but then again it's all up to your diet as I am still finding out.  If you're diet is shit, aas won't do much, especially tren.  I'm doing test e/mast e 600 with anavar for a cutting cycle right now.  Week 4 out of a 14-16 week cycle.  Good luck bro.


----------

